# shooting XD9 vs P226



## jediwebdude (Nov 30, 2008)

My two fav semi-autos are my Springfield Armory XD-9 (previous generation version) and my 3 month-old SIG P226 .40 Elite. I'm getting frustrated. The SIG cost twice as much as the XD and the SIG's barrel is slightly longer. Yet I can't get close to the marksmanship I accomplish with the XD. 

I've been to the range enough with both of them to eliminate most excessive hand motions. I'm beginning to think the site on the SIG is off. I haven't touched it. 

Today I set a target just 21 feet out and did a comparison. XD holes were a rather tight grouping in the red circle, but the SIG's were all off to the right, and even then they weren't all that close to each other.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

-Phil


----------



## wiseguy (Feb 24, 2007)

I had the same issue with my HK USPc .40, I swore that the sites were off, a friend of mine had the same issue. I asked one of the range staff members what their thought was, they proceeded to put a nice tight ragged group center of mass and said that I was anticipating the recoil of the snappy bastard (.40) and it was causing me to shoot off center. Maybe that's it?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Put a bore sighter on your 226 and see if it's a little off.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

jediwebdude said:


> ...I can't get close to the marksmanship I accomplish with the XD...the SIG's were all off to the right, and even then they weren't all that close to each other...


Nothing personal but the chances of the inaccuracy being you is greater than it being the fault of the weapon. This is most likely in this scenario considering you're seeing a difference between, not surprisingly, two different firearms with two very different calibers. It's common for people to have inaccuracy issues with the 40S&W because of its high pressure rating.

Best way to find out for sure would be to have a local friend, rangemaster, or a gunsmith give you a second opinion.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

literaltrance said:


> Nothing personal but the chances of the inaccuracy being you is greater than it being the fault of the weapon. This is most likely in this scenario considering you're seeing a difference between, not surprisingly, two different firearms with two very different calibers. It's common for people to have inaccuracy issues with the 40S&W because of its high pressure rating.
> 
> Best way to find out for sure would be to have a local friend, rangemaster, or a gunsmith give you a second opinion.


Ditto to the above post, also you have two totally different triggers. Do lots of dry firing practice with the Sig in DA mode to get used to the DA trigger (assuming it's a DA/SA and not a DAK) Consistent right is normally a trigger control issue.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Compare both off rest/bench and you'll see. Set that puppy down secure with nice consistent trigger pulls. I'd be interested in the results. I imagine both mechanically are quite accurate.

I agree with stated.. When I got my 226 9mm I thought what I got was fair enough grouping (as a newbie I didn't know good from bad).. The owner who was setting up my sights went in to sight it off rest and brought back a large ragged 2" hole at 25 yds slightly off (needing a rear sight adjustment, no big deal.. He proceeded to tell me I just "thought" the gun was fairly accurate.. Now we knew it was very dadgum accurate.

But I've yet to do anything close to that off-hand.. I ain't no Todd Jarrett for sure. :smt033 Point being, typically pistols are 9 times out of 10 far more accurate than the guy standing behind them.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

The Sig just might not be the right gun for you. I'm had similar results with my XDSC, although my results were the opposite. After over a thousand rounds through the XD and one range session with my G36, I shot much better with the Glock. I was amazed, but the feel was just better to me. Something else to think about...


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

$20 says it's that snappy .40 cal.. That's why I think off bench you'll be able to tell if there's a flinch or something going on, vs the actual gun itself.


----------

